# كود تكتبه في Google لتشاهد كل كميرات العالم



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2005)

*كود تكتبه في Google لتشاهد كل كميرات العالم*

اليوم جبت لإخوتي كود يمكنك من رأيت كميرات العااااالم و هو رائع جداااااااااااااا
اتمنى أن يعجبكم أكتبه فقط في GOOGLE 
الكود : intitle:liveapplet inurl:LvAppl


ومن لم يعرف كيفية تطبيقها

فقط قوموا بتنزل الملف الملف والضعط علية

وادعولى


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

حيلة حلوة كثير, و ياما في بلاوي في جوجل


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2005)

مظبوط 
انا مجربها 
ومكنتش مصدق عينى


----------



## mr.hima (28 أكتوبر 2006)

انا معرفتش اشغل ولا كامرة ممكن تقولى الزاى


----------



## Michael (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*عادى جدا هتنزل الملف وتفتح الصفحة وهتلاقى مواقع كثير جدا اختار منها اى حاجة وداعيلى*


----------



## mr.hima (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الملف اللى انا نزلتة فاضى مفهوش حاجة

مش الكود دة بردة بيتكتب فى خانة السرش فى موقع الجوجل


----------



## Michael (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*تمام كدة بكتب بخانة البحث*


----------



## jomangy_10 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا بس ليا سؤال لو سمحتلو عايز اختار مكان محدد اعمل ايه


----------



## Michael (29 أكتوبر 2006)

> شكرا بس ليا سؤال لو سمحتلو عايز اختار مكان محدد اعمل ايه


*
قم بتنزيل برنامج GoogleEarth 

وستجد لة موضوع بقسم البرامج*


----------



## jomangy_10 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا استاذي انا عندي البرنامج بس انا اقصد كاميرا لايف في الجوجل ايرث
يا ملك البرامج
gbu


----------



## Michael (29 أكتوبر 2006)

> شكرا استاذي انا عندي البرنامج بس انا اقصد كاميرا لايف في الجوجل ايرث
> يا ملك البرامج
> gbu



*النسخة الاحترافية من جوجل ايرث تمكنك من ذلك


وهناك برنامج اخر سيكون لديك غدا وكامل ومشاهدة الكاميرات طبعا للدول *


----------



## jomangy_10 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

100000000000000000000000000
شكرا عزيزي


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااً حبيبى


----------



## كارول عبد ربه (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااا لك لكن هل النسخة الإحترافية هي google earth plus و هل لديك الكراك لانه ليس مجاني

الرجاء

الرجاء الرد

باسرع

ما

يمكن

اوووووك بليز


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

كارول عبد ربه;137742 قال:
			
		

> اوووووك بليز



كارول


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا مايكل وربنا معاك


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: كود تكتبه في Google لتشاهد كل كميرات العالم*

مايكل ممكن توضيح كاميرات ايه

انا حطيبت الكود فى السرش طلعلى لينكات اخترت اى حاجة طلعلى صورة بحر كده​


----------

